# Sherkston,Ontario,Canada tractor show July 2-4, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The Niagara Antique Power Association is having it's 32th Annual Power Display .The 2004 show is Feature:anything "FORD" 

July 2-4 2004 

Here is a link:

http://www.simplicityva.com/NAPA/Show.html


----------

